# EMP's



## shawn (Mar 18, 2012)

Will batteries last a EMP or a Solar flair?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

they should providing that they are not connectted to any wireing.


----------



## Szumi (Mar 10, 2012)

But what are you going to use the batteries in?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Anything inside a faraday cage should be fine. A metal trash can with a tight fitting lid seems to work well. Make sure that what ever you place inside it does not touch the metal container as the metal can act as an antenna. A cardboard or heavy plastic liner should do the trick. Test with a transistor radio. Place the operating radio inside your faraday cage, if the signal is lost when the cage is closed it should do the job for you.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes,lead acid, nicad, nimh, alcaline, lithium etc should all be fine, especially if not hooked up. Some of the newer lithium-ion rechargeables that are used in power tools and electronics have a chip in them that might possibly be effected, haven't seen any tests.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

What about lead acid under the hood of your truck? (hooked up)


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't seen anything to suggest that a lead acid battery in a vehicle is at risk from an emp. I have seen them take huge surges of current, reversed polarity, complete short circuit, and even connected to double the correct voltage(oops) and come away working, often with no ill effects.
To be fair sometimes they just stop working for no apparent reason, usually an internal short, so it is entirely likely that some could be damaged but probably no worse than the first cold snap.
If anyone has different opinion I would be interested too.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

shawn said:


> Will batteries last a EMP or a Solar flair?


Yes.......


----------

